# Señales Miolectricas



## Juxn3 (Ene 26, 2010)

EL tema es muy simple, el cuerpo humano genera señales electricas para todas sus funciones, mi tesis es hacer una protesis controlada por las señales que reciben los  musculos perifericos al area amputada (mioelectricas; mio= musculo), en este caso el miembro superior por debajo del codo (la mano).

Me gustaria escuhar su opinion de como adquirir, manipular y aplicar estas señales a un dispositivo de control, el cual me operara la protesis.

Gracias.


----------



## luisgrillo (Ene 26, 2010)

Hola que tal compañero, Supongo que estos impulsos electricos llegan a los musculos atraves de las fibras nerviosas, la familia de operacionales de LTspice tiene unos integrados que funcionan con señales de hasta microvoltios, puedes utilizarlos para amplificar y luego decodificar con algun PIC para realizar las funciones que necesites... que te parece?


----------



## Juxn3 (Ene 26, 2010)

luisgrillo dijo:


> Hola que tal compañero, Supongo que estos impulsos electricos llegan a los musculos atraves de las fibras nerviosas, la familia de operacionales de LTspice tiene unos integrados que funcionan con señales de hasta microvoltios, puedes utilizarlos para amplificar y luego decodificar con algun PIC para realizar las funciones que necesites... que te parece?



Ok voy a consultar estos CI y principalmente si son comerciales en mi pais especificamente en mi ciudad, te avisare gracias, seguire esperando mas respuestas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 27, 2010)

Si aportas algún dato sobre como son esos impulsos eléctricos, también sería interesante.
Tensión, forma, frecuencia ¿?¿?


----------



## eserock (Ene 27, 2010)

Bueno por  principio de cuentas supongo que tienes conocimientos de fisiologia humana, y debes saber que todos los impulsos electricos  son muy bajo voltaje en algunos casos de nanovolts y otros como te señalan de microvolts, despues suponiendo que hablas de un brazo tendras que aislar y determinar las señales electricas que se envian por este mismo para deternminara a que movimiento corresponden, en mi  opinion este es trabajo que te llevara mucho tiempo y los equipos para determinar esto son extremadamente costosos, pero si partes del trabajo de alguien te sera mas facil  y solo tendras que confirmar los datos, hasta no tener  esta infromacion no podras partir con la electronica. pero es muy bueno que estes interesado en todo esto a mi en lo personal es un mundo que me fascina


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 27, 2010)

y como funciona entonces ese brazo robot, que se mueve a partir del pensamiento de un humano??
lo he visto muchas veces...

tambien esta ese otro brazo robot que se mueve a partir del movimiento del brazo de una persona que tiene un "guante electronico"


----------



## Chelouruguay (Ene 27, 2010)

Algo asi pretendes?..http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SY2rR5pXrtM

Saludos, la verdad seria un proyecto muy complejo y muy interesante de realizar.


----------



## luztob16 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hola que tal?, estoy realizando un proyecto similar, para leer las señales del cuerpo intenta con el amplificador de intrumentacion que sea de bajo ruido, con impedancia de entrada alta puede ser el AD620. 
El problema es filtrar la señal porque como es muy baja el amplificador perdon la redundancia te amplifica con ruido, utiliza filtros pasa altos y bajos para despues amplificar la señal y rectificarla


----------



## vdfe (Jul 8, 2010)

en la escuela realizamos algunas investigaciones sobre eso, para evitar meter ruido en los amplificadores o utilizar diferentes filtros y a demas de que se realiza un movimiento indesado por una lectura errorea creamos un modelo del brazo, es decir el equivalente a la piel en circuitos electricos, esto se presenta mediante una serie de capacitores y resistencias, funcionando la piel como un filtro, entonces le aplicabamos una señal alterna conocida, y obtenimos su respuesta, con esto realizabamos otros calculos y obteniamos la impedancia, o mejor conocida como la bioimpedancia

adjunto algo de informacion que utilizamos
espero que les sirva

la primera imagen se ve una onda casi senoidal con una "parte" recta, luego esta cambia al mover el brazo, siendo recta, pero en otra direccion
saludos


----------



## Juxn3 (Jul 8, 2010)

Muchas gracias por su aportes los estoy estudiando, les avisere de mis avances, gracias.


----------

